# Pics of the new Track Wheels for auto-x...18x8.5 SSR GT2's



## KnobGobblin (Jul 30, 2006)

In White...

Offset is +32 so I was leary but test fitted everything and even with them being 18x8.5 and me lowered on sportlines they fit great with no rubbing.

I purchased them with tires for $300 and they are over $1500-$2000 new so I wasn't complaining. The guy needed to get rid of them and I had the money at the right place, right time. Plus I was looking for some new track wheels.

They will be used mainly when I auto-x or the occasional 1/4 mile. Anyways, here are a few pics. Sorry the car/wheels are dirty but I was ready to get a few pics for everyone that was asking.











































When these tires run out I am going to mount some wider ones on there, they are 235's now but I run 245/40's on my stock SE-R rims.


----------



## dlarsoncrv (Feb 13, 2007)

WOW,, thats nice. Very clean


----------



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

do you know where I can find some on the internet? i just would like to see pricing and sizes for them?

Jason


----------



## full auto 67 (Jun 16, 2006)

u need a grill......but clean!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

